# Groupset upgrade



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

Ok basically i have just taken my triban 3 into servicing a few hours ago and i have been told that because of the way I gears set up it creates stress on the chain and eventually cause either the chain snapping or stress on the rear derailleur and recently i have had thought of changing from triple crankset to compact however that would involve me getting new shifters I'm saying shifters because I'm in need of new shifters,a new chain and obviously a the crankset what do you lot think ? or do you think i should buy a new groupset?


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2013)

Can't understand the post. Sorry, can't help.


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2013)

The only way you would create stress on the chain like that would be running wrong gear combinations like big , big or small small where you cause the chain to turn at an angle rather than in a more straight line..
http://www.bicyclechainrings.com/crosschaining.html
I run shimano 2300 for commuting and i do about 4000 miles a year and i have yet to break a chain or break a rear deraillier .
Who told you that you need a new groupset ? it would not be the LBS after a sale ?


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Can't understand the post. Sorry, can't help.


for the past 4 months i have been cycling with a bad chain line right now i have a triple crankset however i'm considering of changing to a double crank to create a better chain line as u previously said before should i buy all the stuff needed to change or should i just buy a whole new groupset to save all that trouble


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> The only way you would create stress on the chain like that would be running wrong gear combinations like big , big or small small where you cause the chain to turn at an angle rather than in a more straight line..
> http://www.bicyclechainrings.com/crosschaining.html
> I run shimano 2300 for commuting and i do about 4000 miles a year and i have yet to break a chain or break a rear deraillier .
> Who told you that you need a new groupset ? it would not be the LBS after a sale ?


no one i though if i got a compact groupset e.g. sora compared to buying parts needed it may end up cheaper


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> for the past 4 months i have been cycling with a bad chain line right now i have a triple crankset however i'm considering of changing to a double crank to create a better chain line as u previously said before should i buy all the stuff needed to change or should i just buy a whole new groupset to save all that trouble


 
Nope, still don't understand.


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> The only way you would create stress on the chain like that would be running wrong gear combinations like big , big or small small where you cause the chain to turn at an angle rather than in a more straight line..
> http://www.bicyclechainrings.com/crosschaining.html
> I run shimano 2300 for commuting and i do about 4000 miles a year and i have yet to break a chain or break a rear deraillier .
> Who told you that you need a new groupset ? it would not be the LBS after a sale ?


and no the lbs didn't tell me that i need to cost wise depending on the groupset i would save money


----------



## Andrew_P (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> for the past 4 months i have been cycling with a bad chain line right now i have a triple crankset however i'm considering of changing to a double crank to create a better chain line as u previously said before should i buy all the stuff needed to change or should i just buy a whole new groupset to save all that trouble


Do you cross chain a lot? Is you Chain too short? Can't really understand what the bike shop is telling you, have you had problems with it before the bike told you there was a problem?


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2013)

In what way did they say the set up would cause stress to break the chain ? thats what i think we cant understand ?
Anyway off to work now so i hope you get sorted .


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Do you cross chain a lot? Is you Chain too short? Can't really understand what the bike shop is telling you, have you had problems with it before the bike told you there was a problem?


yes all the time and no the chain is not too short


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> In what way did they say the set up would cause stress to break the chain ? thats what i think we cant understand ?
> Anyway off to work now so i hope you get sorted .


they didnt they told me its bad for the chain i ended researching the breaking part


----------



## addictfreak (10 May 2013)

If you put a compact on and still continue to ride in bad combinations (ie large ring to large sprocket) you will still have the same problems. Save your money and change the way you use your gears.


----------



## DRHysted (10 May 2013)

There is nothing wrong with your set up, it's the way you are using the gears that will cause the damage. I run a triple and never use the inside two cassette gears if I'm on the outside crank gear, and likewise never use the two outside cassette gears if I'm on the inside crank gear. When using the middle crank gear I don't use the inside or outside cassette gears. Using this technique has got me to the first service at 3000 miles, when the chain and cassette were changed due to normal wear.


----------



## pplpilot (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> for the past 4 months i have been cycling with a bad chain line right now i have a triple crankset however i'm considering of changing to a double crank to create a better chain line as u previously said before should i buy all the stuff needed to change or should i just buy a whole new groupset to save all that trouble



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punctuation


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

pplpilot said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punctuation


this is a forum which is informal so punctuation doesn't matter on here


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

addictfreak said:


> If you put a compact on and still continue to ride in bad combinations (ie large ring to large sprocket) you will still have the same problems. Save your money and change the way you use your gears.





DRHysted said:


> There is nothing wrong with your set up, it's the way you are using the gears that will cause the damage. I run a triple and never use the inside two cassette gears if I'm on the outside crank gear, and likewise never use the two outside cassette gears if I'm on the inside crank gear. When using the middle crank gear I don't use the inside or outside cassette gears. Using this technique has got me to the first service at 3000 miles, when the chain and cassette were changed due to normal wear.


Just came back from a ride today and it felt weird mainly because i was always using the top crank it feels too easy on the middle crank middle gear its just feels too easy and if i go big crank low gear its gonna be too hard


----------



## Psycolist (10 May 2013)

wotDHRystedsaidifyouconstantlyrunabadchainlinetheneverythinginthatdrivetrainwillwearataferociousrateirrespectiveofdoubletriplecompactorotherwisesochangethewayyouuseyourgearsratherthanchangethehardwearbutofcourseitmayallallreadybepastthepointofnoreturnandyoumayneedtoreplaceeverythinganyway


----------



## boydj (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> this is a forum which is informal so punctuation doesn't matter on here


But it does help to make posts more understandable.


----------



## Boris Bajic (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Ok basically i have just taken my triban 3 into servicing a few hours ago and i have been told that because of the way I gears set up it creates stress on the chain and eventually cause either the chain snapping or stress on the rear derailleur and recently i have had thought of changing from triple crankset to compact however that would involve me getting new shifters I'm saying shifters because I'm in need of new shifters,a new chain and obviously a the crankset what do you lot think ? or do you think i should buy a new groupset?


 
Basically the issue seems to be one of a rough sounding gearchange that may or may not necessitate a change of cassette or chainrings and or levers or perhaps everything and maybe a carbon kitchen sink but then what do you do about those tricky stains that normal powders won't shift and should you really exceed the manufacturer's recommended tyre pressures but if you need a new chain as well the price will be higher still and then you need to think about a dynamic bike fit but it may just be that your limit screws are a touch out but it may not and then again it could be the fault of the bloody LBS who sold you the thing but you can't find the receipt and anyway you bought it online and the wheel bearings are not as new as they were but what is and does anyone really take Boris Johnson seriously and what about those yogurts with fruit in the corner and why do wasps look like bees but not make honey and does Madagascar exist and why is there no gearchange on my fixie and Shimano gears are hard to set up especially on smaller frames because of the likelihood of a crossed chain and I'm sorry but your original post was so garbled that I was unable to find what the question was but the answer is probably yes.

I hope this has helped.


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2013)




----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

Psycolist said:


> wotDHRystedsaidifyouconstantlyrunabadchainlinetheneverythinginthatdrivetrainwillwearataferociousrateirrespectiveofdoubletriplecompactorotherwisesochangethewayyouuseyourgearsratherthanchangethehardwearbutofcourseitmayallallreadybepastthepointofnoreturnandyoumayneedtoreplaceeverythinganyway





Boris Bajic said:


> Basically the issue seems to be one of a rough sounding gearchange that may or may not necessitate a change of cassette or chainrings and or levers or perhaps everything and maybe a carbon kitchen sink but then what do you do about those tricky stains that normal powders won't shift and should you really exceed the manufacturer's recommended tyre pressures but if you need a new chain as well the price will be higher still and then you need to think about a dynamic bike fit but it may just be that your limit screws are a touch out but it may not and then again it could be the fault of the bloody LBS who sold you the thing but youcan't find the receipt and anyway you bought it online and the wheel bearings are not as new as they were but what is and does anyone really take Boris Johnson seriously and what about those yogurts with fruit in the corner and why do wasps look like bees but not make honey and does Madagascar exist and why is there no gearchange on my fixie and Shimano gears are hard to set up especially on smaller frames because of the likelihood of a crossed chain and I'm sorry but your original post was so garbled that I was unable to find what the question was but the answer is probably yes.
> 
> I hope this has helped.





boydj said:


> But it does help to make posts more understandable.


yes is does help but u can clearly understand what im saying compared to writing everything with no spaces


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

erm yes to a new groupset or yes to changing


Boris Bajic said:


> Basically the issue seems to be one of a rough sounding gearchange that may or may not necessitate a change of cassette or chainrings and or levers or perhaps everything and maybe a carbon kitchen sink but then what do you do about those tricky stains that normal powders won't shift and should you really exceed the manufacturer's recommended tyre pressures but if you need a new chain as well the price will be higher still and then you need to think about a dynamic bike fit but it may just be that your limit screws are a touch out but it may not and then again it could be the fault of the bloody LBS who sold you the thing but youcan't find the receipt and anyway you bought it online and the wheel bearings are not as new as they were but what is and does anyone really take Boris Johnson seriously and what about those yogurts with fruit in the corner and why do wasps look like bees but not make honey and does Madagascar exist and why is there no gearchange on my fixie and Shimano gears are hard to set up especially on smaller frames because of the likelihood of a crossed chain and I'm sorry but your original post was so garbled that I was unable to find what the question was but the answer is probably yes.
> 
> I hope this has helped.


yes for upgrading the groupset or yes to changing to compact


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Just came back from a ride today and it felt weird mainly because i was always using the top crank it feels too easy on the middle crank middle gear its just feels too easy and if i go big crank low gear its gonna be too hard


I don't normally dare giving mechanical advice as I'm a pure disaster on wheels  @Portableaj but I think here I can help.
You are using the gears wrong, because the right way feels weird.
You can either learn how to use them without cross-chaining, or try a different ratio (more/less teeth in back and/or front sprockets).
Or you could go fixed/singlespeed, no gears.


----------



## boydj (10 May 2013)

Try riding in the middle chainring most of the time. Use the big chainring when you get over 20mph and the small chainring when you are struggling to get up a hill. That way you'll keep a fairly straight chainline and minimise wear.


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> erm yes to a new groupset or yes to changing
> 
> yes for upgrading the groupset or yes to changing to compact


 
you need to update the groupset then upgrade the compact probably at a later date say tomorrow morning or even if you have decided to ask for the upgrade later today but then again it might be better to do the former rather than the latter but that depends upon whether it's wishful thinking on your part or mine depending upon the time of the month and the distance of the moon to the earth

happy to help


----------



## mcshroom (10 May 2013)

Across the 24 gears on your bike there are a lot of near duplicates. There is no need to ride with the chain on the big ring if you are then using the largest cog on the rear.

From what I remember the triban 3 has a 50-39-30 chainset and a 12-13-15-17-19-21-23-25 cassette. Assuming these figures then you get the following gear inches for each combination: -







Wherever the numbers are the same then that gear combination will feel the same on the road. By the time you are down at 50-25 then 39-19, and the chain line will be a lot better.

To change the groupset on the bike you are looking at well over the price of the bike new, and even just to change to compact would mean new chainset, front mech and STI, which will cost a decent proportion of the bike's value for little more than vanity. IMHO it is not worth it, just learn to use the gears more sympathetically and you will be fine.

Oh and for the record, I have two bikes with 2300 triples on them, between them they have been ridden for over 12000 miles without an of the problems you describe.


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

boydj said:


> Try riding in the middle chainring most of the time. Use the big chainring when you get over 20mph and the small chainring when you are struggling to get up a hill. That way you'll keep a fairly straight chainline and minimise wear.


erm i do about 20 mph but now i am trying to ride the gears properly i will find it hard to ride near the bottom on the top crank


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I don't normally dare giving mechanical advice as I'm a pure disaster on wheels  @Portableaj but I think here I can help.
> You are using the gears wrong, because the right way feels weird.
> You can either learn how to use them without cross-chaining, or try a different ratio (more/less teeth in back and/or front sprockets).
> Or you could go fixed/singlespeed, no gears.


 
Fixed gear hell no London is not flat for that same with single speed and right not i am trying to use my gears without cross chaining but it feels extremely easy in the middle crank middle gear


----------



## boydj (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> erm i do about 20 mph but now i am trying to ride the gears properly i will find it hard to ride near the bottom on the top crank


If you have a decent cadence, 20mph should be about cog 7 or 8 in the middle ring and about 5 in the big ring. Either way it should not be too difficult.


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Across the 24 gears on your bike there are a lot of near duplicates. There is no need to ride with the chain on the big ring if you are then using the largest cog on the rear.
> 
> From what I remember the triban 3 has a 50-39-30 chainset and a 12-13-15-17-19-21-23-25 cassette. Assuming these figures then you get the following gear inches for each combination: -
> 
> ...


depends on the groupset


----------



## mcshroom (10 May 2013)

It does indeed, but you are using a £300 triban 3. 4600 Tiagra is £300 from Merlin, and just about anything else will be significantly more.


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

boydj said:


> If you have a decent cadence, 20mph should be about cog 7 or 8 in the middle ring and about 5 in the big ring. Either way it should not be too difficult.


I am on shimano 2300 and its 50/39/30 crank and 25/12 gears


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 May 2013)

boydj said:


> If you have a decent cadence, 20mph should be about cog 7 or 8 in the middle ring and about 5 in the big ring. Either way it should not be too difficult.


Umpff! I can't push the pedals at 5 in the big ring.*
Must increase fitness! 

* on Boris the 20 kg bike.


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

mcshroom said:


> It does indeed, but you are using a £300 triban 3. 4600 Tiagra is £300 from Merlin, and just about anything else will be significantly more.


i was gonna think about going sora than tiagra just to save some money from ribble


----------



## mcshroom (10 May 2013)

What do you think you will gain by switching from 2300 to sora?


----------



## DRHysted (10 May 2013)

mcshroom said:


> What do you think you will gain by switching from 2300 to sora?


 The magic result to improve his cross gearing


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

mcshroom said:


> What do you think you will gain by switching from 2300 to sora?





DRHysted said:


> The magic result to improve his cross gearing


Compact crank mainly which will make it easier to not cross gear i was thinking to just change my crank and derailleur but i still need to get new shifters because i messed them up a few months ago going to fast around a corner which will end up adding to near enough to get a sora groupset


----------



## addictfreak (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> I am on shimano 2300 and its 50/39/30 crank and 25/12 gears



If you are having trouble turning the pedals on 50/12 triple what makes you think it will be easier with a compact double where you will still be turning a 50/12


----------



## boydj (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Compact crank mainly which will make it easier to not cross gear i was thinking to just change my crank and derailleur but i still need to get new shifters because i messed them up a few months ago going to fast around a corner which will end up adding to near enough to get a sora groupset


Compact cranks actually make it more likely that you'll cross-chain. With a much bigger jump between large and small chainrings you'll be less inclined to switch rings. The middle ring of a triple is a nice compromise.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> *Compact crank mainly which will make it easier to not cross gear* i was thinking to just change my crank and derailleur but i still need to get new shifters because i messed them up a few months ago going to fast around a corner which will end up adding to near enough to get a sora groupset


 
How so? Compacts are a joke except in very hilly area's or if you really do lack the fitness to push larger gears. The jump between chainrings on a compact is mechanically disgusting!


----------



## Portableaj (10 May 2013)

addictfreak said:


> If you are having trouble turning the pedals on 50/12 triple what makes you think it will be easier with a compact double where you will still be turning a 50/12


Ok before i was told about this i was doing a lot a cross chaining so like top crank middle to top cassette depending on the wind which is ok for me and now because i was told about cross chaining it got me worried so decided to cycle and middle crank middle cassette which feels too easy for me


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> this is a forum which is informal so punctuation doesn't matter on here


 
It does matter if you want people to:

A) Bother reading your posts
B) Understand your posts

If you make things difficult for people, they will be less inclined to offer advice. Instead you will get the piss taken out of you and your thread will become another diluted load of internet junk!


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If you want people to:
> 
> A) Bother reading your posts
> B) Understand your posts
> ...


first of all you dont really need to put punctuation in a forum post hense the name forum where u there is no rules on punctuation i dont want to sound rude but it seems a bit pedantic to require punctuation in a internet forum if u take ur take to read what im saying u will understand it


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> first of all you dont really need to put punctuation in a forum post hense the name forum where u there is no rules on punctuation i dont want to sound rude but it seems a bit pedantic to require punctuation in a internet forum* if u take ur take to read what im saying u will understand it*


 
There may be no rule, nor formal requirement for well punctuated posts (and no-one is expecting perfect grammar), however, as I said previously, if you want people to take time out of their day to provide you with advice, you could at least make it quick and easy for people to read your post and understand it. If someone needs to spend more time than ought to be necessary to understand your post, then they are less likely to bother reading it, or replying. By writing like a high school dropout, you are limiting the pool of advice available to you.

Refer to the bolded part, this is a prime example!


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> There may be no rule, nor formal requirement for well punctuated posts, however, as I said previously, if you want people to take time out of their day to provide you with advice, you could at least make it quick and easy for people to read your post and understand it. If someone needs to spend more time than ought to be necessary to understand your post, then they are less likely to bother reading it, or replying. By writing like a high school dropout, you are limiting the pool of advise available to you.
> 
> Bolded part, this is a prime example!


fair enough but thats how i write informally to people on forums and social network sites and im not the only one who does that or to make u happy Fair enough that's how I write informally to people on forums and social network sites.I'm not the only one who does.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

I am not going to debate this further with you, I tried to politely point out why you may wish to consider improving the quality of your posts for your own benefit, take it or leave it, it is you who ultimately loses out.


----------



## wakou (11 May 2013)

+1 Robert, The OP has been asked a number of times, and still insists that punctuation is not important. If he CBA to ask in clear English, I CBA to answer. One piece of advice for him..... If he is going to buy a new gruppo, he should consider buying a new bike, or perhaps something s/h with better components. A Triban 3 is not worth spending money on. A Sora gruppo is going to cost > the cost of his Triban. If he loves the Triban, perhaps even another bike from Decathlon, for around the same price point but in compact, then flog the old one, or convert to fixie/SS for for pub/shops/beater bike?


----------



## redcard (11 May 2013)

If the OP is finding cycling in normal gears too easy then he should cycle up more hills. 

Perhaps he has found a tarmac equivalent of the Penrose steps?


----------



## screenman (11 May 2013)

Maybe English is not their first language, maybe like myself they had a poor education. Maybe they are just plain lazy, I prefer to think the former rather than the latter.

My advice on the subject would be to stop talking internet speeds, learn to pedal faster and smoother using a good selection of gear ratio's, aiming for a cadence in the 90rpm area or maybe a tad more.


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

wakou said:


> +1 Robert, The OP has been asked a number of times, and still insists that punctuation is not important. If he CBA to ask in clear English, I CBA to answer. One piece of advice for him..... If he is going to buy a new gruppo, he should consider buying a new bike, or perhaps something s/h with better components. A Triban 3 is not worth spending money on. A Sora gruppo is going to cost > the cost of his Triban. If he loves the Triban, perhaps even another bike from Decathlon, for around the same price point but in compact, then flog the old one, or convert to fixie/SS for for pub/shops/beater bike?





screenman said:


> Maybe English is not their first language, maybe like myself they had a poor education. Maybe they are just plain lazy, I prefer to think the former rather than the latter.
> 
> My advice on the subject would be to stop talking internet speeds, learn to pedal faster and smoother using a good selection of gear ratio's, aiming for a cadence in the 90rpm area or maybe a tad more.


First of all ,English is my first language. I know the use of punctuation and the purpose of it. It's extremely ott that you lot are going crazy over it. Clearly you can understand it. It's just ur ignorance to ignore it or think that just because this person isn't using punctuation, that means its pointless the to answer or read. Because this person is stupid or can't speak English well or something else negative. Come on we are on the internet were u dont need to go all pedantic about this. You can all understand it well. However I have released most of you guys are over a certain age where there is not such thing of internet speaking and they can't understand anything without punctuation. Lets get back to the main subject now because talking about punctuation on a cycling forum is just plain ridiculous now. Getting back to the subject I was happy was cycling on the gear that i was on until i was told that i was cross chaining and cross chaining is bad. However, the cheapest triban bike with a compact group set is £600 and i am not spending that much money it as I do lock my bike up a lot in London. And i was thinking or getting a compact but it might end up being close to £200 the price of the sora groupset on ribble because i need two whole shifter. Not due to the compact crank i know i need one, but I need them because, they are bent. And I do pedal quite fast I'm not a slow cyclist except on hills thats way i find it too easy to just pedal on the gear i was on to have a better chainline and if i go on the top crank lower gear i will find it ok to hard and this all depends on the elevation and the wind speeds too.


----------



## Schooner (11 May 2013)

Personally, I find your punctuationless ramblings easier to follow than the last posting in which punctuation is used incorrectly and inconsistently.

Just ride correctly man!


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2013)

My head hurts after reading this thread.

Please us punctuation, it's good manners really.


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> My head hurts after reading this thread.
> 
> Please us punctuation, it's good manners really.





ianrauk said:


> My head hurts after reading this thread.
> 
> Please us punctuation, it's good manners really.


Honestly how old are you lot this is a cycling forum. We should be talking about bikes here not punctuation is it overly pedantic here and u cannot please anymore. And there is a time and place where I use punctuation appropriately. Cycling forums are not really the place to get all fuzzy about it. They r words u can clearly understand them.


----------



## RussellZero (11 May 2013)

Thinks.... "Must resist commenting on use of where vs were".


Fail!


----------



## RussellZero (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> They r words u can clearly understand them..



I'd argue that some of them actually aren't english words, but ur rite peepl can understand, it's just harder work - when you're asking for help you'll get a better response if your text can be understood immediately without extra effort.


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

RussellZero said:


> Thinks.... "Must resist commenting on use of where vs were".
> 
> 
> Fail!


Yeah they are homophones, which sound the same, but are spelt differently. Which is not punctuation.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Ok before i was told about this i was doing a lot a cross chaining so like top crank middle to top cassette depending on the wind which is ok for me and now because i was told about cross chaining it got me worried so decided to cycle and middle crank middle cassette which feels too easy for me


Can I just clarify? You are generally using the big chainring and the middle to top end of the cassette (smallest few gears)? If so, this is _not_ cross chaining.

Cross chaining is where you are running the gears big to big or small to small.


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

RussellZero said:


> I'd argue that some of them actually aren't english words, but ur rite peepl can understand, it's just harder work - when you're asking for help you'll get a better response if your text can be understood immediately without extra effort.


I know that same of these word arent proper english words but honestly most people understand r and u and all these other words. Plus they end up being pedantic when I the use of punctuation is wrong. On a cycling forum. Where use of english language shouldn't matter. However, I have noticed most people how are on here are people who don't understand the point of shorten text on the internet or not using punctuation, which takes long to type down, compared to just typing it down without having these rules involved. This can clearly be read with punctuation or not.


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 May 2013)

This is entertaining but is getting trollish. I suspect the OP is trolling for a bet...

The absence of punctuation is not as much of an issue as the spelling and the bizarrely inconsistent use of prepositions.

Nonetheless, I will have a stab at giving a concise, clear reply:

If you are cross-chaining, you do not need to spend money on any new parts. Just stop cross-chaining. Try to avoid riding in gears that push the chain to the extreme left at the front and the extreme right at the rear. And vice versa.

It is not rocket surgery. A modern groupset will give you so much overlap between chainrings that you can spend a lot of your time comfortably in the middle and outer chainring. The inside one will help you on climbs, but may be largely unused on the flat.

Most people seem to like riding at a cadence between 70 and 90 rpm. If you are chunking along at 20mph then you are doing something right. Just stop crossing the chain and try to write comprehensible English.

And if you were trolling for an amusing response, I take my hat off to you. You suckered all the pedants on the forum for nearly a day. But really, they just want to offer helpful advice to people with whom they share a language and a passion for bicycling.

Good luck with the gears and don't spend a sou you don't have to.


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Can I just clarify? You are generally using the big chainring and the middle to top end of the cassette (smallest few gears)? If so, this is _not_ cross chaining.
> 
> Cross chaining is where you are running the gears big to big or small to small.


Thank you Phill. Originally I have been doing that a lot. And most of the time I'm on the Big crank and I vary from the middle to top cassette. However I am trying to avoid cross chain but its hard due to it being too easy on the middle crank and middle cassette.


----------



## RussellZero (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Yeah they are homophones, which sound the same, but are spelt differently. Which is not punctuation.



Only if you can't pronounce them correctly.


----------



## redcard (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Honestly how old are you lot this is a cycling forum. We should be talking about bikes here not punctuation is it overly pedantic here and u cannot please anymore. And there is a time and place where I use punctuation appropriately. Cycling forums are not really the place to get all fuzzy about it. They r words u can clearly understand them.



Why can't you use punctuation appropriately here? 90% of the regular posters are able to manage it. I find it a tad disrespectful that you're too lazy to press the proper keys on your keyboard.

Also, so many posts later and most people posting are still not really aware what your problem is, or if you actually have a problem, and that's down to your horrible communication skills.


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> This is entertaining but is getting trollish. I suspect the OP is trolling for a bet...
> 
> The absence of punctuation is not as much of an issue as the spelling and the bizarrely inconsistent use of prepositions.
> 
> ...


I'm trying but its hard because I'm find it too easy to pedal in middle gear (except hills) and clearly you understand what im saying here


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

redcard said:


> Why can't you use punctuation appropriately here? 90% of the regular posters are able to manage it. I find it a tad disrespectful that you're too lazy to press the proper keys on your keyboard.
> 
> Also, so many posts later and most people posting are still not really aware what your problem is, or if you actually have a problem, and that's down to your horrible communication skills.


My communication skills are fine im part of the 10% which dont use it because its quicker to get my point across and as i have been saying this is a forum you can understand what im saying its not like im using words u cant understand this is how i write when writing informally on the internet and come on you lot this is a forum about cycling why are lot talking about punctuation on here its basically makes not difference unless you guys cant adapt your read style like having a time or place writing in a quicker and and time where you have to write or type properly as i know how to do


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Thank you Phill. Originally I have been doing that a lot. And most of the time I'm on the Big crank and I vary from the middle to top cassette. However I am trying to avoid cross chain but its hard due to it being too easy on the middle crank and middle cassette.


One of the pleasures of running a triple is that you can safely use the whole cassette when on the middle chainring. If you do this then just shift up to the big ring when going fast enough you should find you'll have the gears you want.

If you have a look at the chart @mcshroom posted, many of the gears overlap anyway so you should find using the middle ring and highest 4 gears on the cassette feels the same as using the big ring and middle 4 of the cassette.


----------



## jayonabike (11 May 2013)

Save yourself some money and learn how to cycle properly first


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> My communication skills are fine im part of the 10% which dont use it *because its quicker to get my point across*.... (edited)


 
My dear Portable,

I admire your stamina, but the above is clearly wide of the mark.

Four pages in, you are still struggling to get your point across on a forum where most manage it in a single post.

Your posts are simply scrambled and garbled and mix technical terms and your phrases or sentences seem to flow seamlessly from one sub-topic to another while your vocabulary appears always slightly tangential to the terms normally applied to the part or concept you are describing so is it any wonder that people are baffled by your question if indeed it is a question and I still think it's some sort of game so I'm playing too but I hope my serious post was in some way helpful but playing is more fun so I'm writing like this now.

Most of us love cycling and try to help. Most of us completely failed to understand you first three, four or five posts. Most of us have fairly developed communication skills. I was an interpreter for many years and these 'skills' cover a range of tongues.

Do by all means keep believing that the way you use language helps to get the point across quicker. Four pages of headscratching bafflement seem to give lie to that notion.

Good luck anyway. Spend nothing you don't have to spend. Pump your tyres up. Wear silly hats.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 May 2013)

:troll:


----------



## DRHysted (11 May 2013)

I'm going for another try here.

Normal riding using the BIG crank gear use all the cassette gears except the two BIG ones. When you feel the need to change down to the two BIG cassette gears change the crank from BIG to MIDDLE whilst changing up (from BIGGER TO SMALLER) on the cassette gears, so you maintain the same effort. Once you are running in the MIDDLE crank gear and near the SMALLEST cassette gear change to the BIG crank gear whilst changing down (from the SMALLER TO BIGGER) on the cassette gears, but not the the point that you use the two BIGGEST cassette gears.

With regards to the use of the English language, if you are asking for help it is good manners to make it easy for people to understand you. For the record your word salad way of typing is not easy to understand.


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> I'm trying but its hard because I'm find it too easy to pedal in middle gear (except hills) and clearly you understand what im saying here


 
I understand what you are saying but if you are pedalling in middle gear and it's too easy then you need to pedal in a higher gear or is that a lower gear well it depends upon how you define lower and upper gear but let's assume that a higher gear means less teeth not teeth that are in your mouth the teeth that are on your rear cassette a rear cassette is the round thingymibob that your chain goes around and is attached to the rear wheel but you need to ignore this advice for the hills where you probably need to have a new bike or maybe pedal in a lower gear but that depends upon your fitness.

Happy to help


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> I understand what you are saying but if you are pedalling in middle gear and *it's* too easy then you need to pedal in a higher gear or is that a lower gear well it depends upon how you define lower and upper gear but* let's* assume that a higher gear means less teeth not teeth that are in your mouth the teeth that are on your rear cassette a rear cassette is the round thingymibob that your chain goes around and is attached to the rear wheel but you need to ignore this advice for the hills where you probably need to have a new bike or maybe pedal in a lower gear but that depends upon your fitness.
> 
> Happy to help


 
lets and its wud be beta we cud still understand wot u r saying


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 May 2013)

Oh take the fudging bus.


----------



## outlash (11 May 2013)

DRHysted said:


> For the record your word salad way of typing is not easy to understand.


 
Word Salad, love it .


Tony.


----------



## coffeejo (11 May 2013)

Didn't believe it was possible, but this thread has simultaneously brought a smile to my face and increased the intensity of my headache.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> I know that same of these word arent proper english words but honestly most people understand r and u and all these other words. Plus they end up being pedantic when I the use of punctuation is wrong. *On a cycling forum. Where use of english language shouldn't matter.* However, I have noticed most people how are on here are people who don't understand the point of shorten text on the internet or not using punctuation, which takes long to type down, compared to just typing it down without having these rules involved. This can clearly be read with punctuation or not.


 
I know I said I was not going to comment again, but I can't resist, this is a UK based forum, therefore the use of the English language matters very much so, only an idiot would suggest otherwise. Also, why do you assume that because you are posting on the internet that good communication skills are suddenly less essential than via other means of communication? I noticed in one of your posts you refer to those of us who commented re. your poor English as ignorant, please justify this statement.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 May 2013)

It would also help us to help you if you would learn, and use, the usually accepted names for the parts of the bike that you are referring to. For example, by "big crank" I assume you mean the biggest *chainring. *Telling us he number of teeth (T) on the chainring is also helpful, as is referring to the number of teeth of the *cog *on the cassette. "Big and small" gears is an easily misunderstood term, as is "high and low", or "middle gear". 50T x 11T, and 34T x 25T, (or 50x11, 34x25 as this is a cycling forum) are clear and precise.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> First of all ,English is my first language. I know the use of punctuation and the purpose of it. It's extremely ott that you lot are going crazy over it. Clearly you can understand it. It's just ur ignorance to ignore it or think that just because this person isn't using punctuation, that means its pointless the to answer or read. Because this person is stupid or can't speak English well or something else negative. Come on we are on the internet were u dont need to go all pedantic about this. You can all understand it well. However I have released most of you guys are over a certain age where there is not such thing of internet speaking and they can't understand anything without punctuation. Lets get back to the main subject now because talking about punctuation on a cycling forum is just plain ridiculous now. Getting back to the subject I was happy was cycling on the gear that i was on until i was told that i was cross chaining and cross chaining is bad. However, the cheapest triban bike with a compact group set is £600 and i am not spending that much money it as I do lock my bike up a lot in London. And i was thinking or getting a compact but it might end up being close to £200 the price of the sora groupset on ribble because i need two whole shifter. Not due to the compact crank i know i need one, but I need them because, they are bent. And I do pedal quite fast I'm not a slow cyclist except on hills thats way i find it too easy to just pedal on the gear i was on to have a better chainline and if i go on the top crank lower gear i will find it ok to hard and this all depends on the elevation and the wind speeds too.


 
I was offering support, you were just too quick with a response to notice.

What inch gear do you use most often?


----------



## potsy (11 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> lets and its wud be beta we cud still understand wot u r saying


Hush up Grandad 



Portableaj said:


> However I have released most of you guys are over a certain age where there is not such thing of internet speaking


 
I think this is my favourite post so far


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)

Where's Vicky Pollard gone?


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Where's Vicky Pollard gone?


 

u mn Vki-plrd?


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I know I said I was not going to comment again, but I can't resist, this is a UK based forum, therefore the use of the English language matters very much so, only an idiot would suggest otherwise. Also, why do you assume that because you are posting on the internet that good communication skills are suddenly less essential than via other means of communication? I noticed in one of your posts you refer to those of us who commented re. your poor English as ignorant, please justify this statement.


ignorant as in they can take their time to read what im trying to say most of the words im typing down are spelt right its not like its badly spelt completely


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> ignorant as in they can take their time to read what im trying to say most of the words im typing down are spelt right its not like its badly spelt completely


Och, shush now!
If you carry on like that I will post in Italian and expect you to answer


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> ignorant as in they can take their time to read what im trying to say most of the words im typing down are spelt right its not like its badly spelt completely


 
Moron!


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Och, shush now!
> If you carry on like that I will post in Italian and expect you to answer


hold up there what i am saying it kinda true there its like you cant understand anything without punctuation like automatically u cant read its takes a very small minded person to be ignorant about this. And some of u cyclist on here are very ignorant have u noticed misuse of punctuation and even no punctuation like on roads signs advert ect serouisly its not rocket science to read word without punctuation unless this was formal or something to do with education not cycling so stop going crazy it basically makes sense they are words to read them


----------



## potsy (11 May 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> hold up there what i am saying it kinda true there its like you cant understand anything without punctuation like automatically u cant read its takes a very small minded person to be ignorant about this. And some of u cyclist on here are very ignorant have u noticed misuse of punctuation and even no punctuation like on roads signs advert ect serouisly its not rocket science to read word without punctuation unless this was formal or something to do with education not cycling so stop going crazy it basically makes sense they are words to read them


 
Plank!


----------



## coffeejo (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> stop going crazy it basically makes sense they are words to read them


It's not just the punctuation, though. Throw in the random sentence structure, txtspk, spelling errors and using the wrong words, and a more accurate description would be *nonsense*!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> hold up there what i am saying it kinda true there its like you cant understand anything without punctuation like automatically u cant read its takes a very small minded person to be ignorant about this. And some of u cyclist on here are very ignorant have u noticed misuse of punctuation and even no punctuation like on roads signs advert ect serouisly its not rocket science to read word without punctuation unless this was formal or something to do with education not cycling so stop going crazy it basically makes sense they are words to read them


Yeah man, cool like, i gt it


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


>


 
He'd be flummoxed when the typewriter got to the end of a line


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

coffeejo said:


> It's not just the punctuation, though. Throw in the random sentence structure, txtspk, spelling errors and using the wrong words, and a more accurate description would be *nonsense*!


so u can clearly understand wat txt means u have a brain i expect u to use it not abuse it


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)




----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> View attachment 23138


Oh look, he knows how to use his gears too


----------



## coffeejo (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> so u can clearly understand wat txt means u have a brain i expect u to use it not abuse it


You are my GCSE English teacher AICMFP.


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> View attachment 23138


grow up honestly u lot are just a load of childish trolls which seem to not have the ability to read even when wrong


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)




----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Ok basically i have just taken my triban 3 into servicing a few hours ago and i have been told that because of the way I gears set up it creates stress on the chain and eventually cause either the chain snapping or stress on the rear derailleur and recently i have had thought of changing from triple crankset to compact however that would involve me getting new shifters I'm saying shifters because I'm in need of new shifters,a new chain and obviously a the crankset what do you lot think ? or do you think i should buy a new groupset?


See 3 mins in...

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNnKvVzzGw0


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


>


Haven't we both worked with this fella?


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)

which one, there's been a few


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> which one, there's been a few


Stoat?


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

Portapotty, you really are as thick as a brick aren't you!


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

I've got it - you can't go wrong with this - sell your current bike and buy a single speed / fixie 

If you commute a lot in London, it's actually not such a bad idea!


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> I've got it - you can't go wrong with this - sell your current bike and buy a single speed / fixie
> 
> If you commute a lot in London, it's actually not such a bad idea!


u can go wrong in london because london is not flat fixies are crap and single speed are well single speed i like gears


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> I've got it - you can't go wrong with this - sell your current bike and buy a single speed / fixie
> 
> If you commute a lot in London, it's actually not such a bad idea!


 
That's a bit far fetched.


Who in their right mind would employ him.


----------



## coffeejo (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> i like gears


Yours clearly don't like you!


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> That's a bit far fetched.
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would employ him.


what are you trying to imply cause i speak like this on a *cycling forum* not a educational forum a *cycling forum* repeating myself again i would be employed as i have said there is a time and place for the use of proper english in text or speech a for me a cycling forum is not the place for me


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 May 2013)




----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)




----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


>


it that you there you look very ugly


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


>


really dont u lot have anything else better to like going for a bike ride


----------



## DRHysted (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> as i have said there is a time and place for the use of proper english in text or speech


 
and that time is all the time you are in England!


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> a cycling forum is not the place for me


If we were only so lucky!


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

DRHysted said:


> and that time is all the time you are in England!


on *a cycling forum* where i shouldnt worry if i dont spell word right or use punctuation or not


----------



## DRHysted (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> really dont u lot have anything else better to like going for a bike ride


 
well we were trying to help you, but that appears to have been a mistake.


----------



## DRHysted (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> on *a cycling forum* where i shouldnt worry if i dont spell word right or use punctuation or not


You should always try, overwise it is pure laziness. Asking for help and not bothering to put any effort in, is rude and bad manners.


----------



## DRHysted (11 May 2013)

Are we really so low on a cycling forum, that you do not need to make any form of effort?


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

DRHysted said:


> You should always try, overwise it is pure laziness. Asking for help and not bothering to put any effort in, is rude and bad manners.


Just try one full sentence, with proper spelling / punctuation / grammar, just to show us you can do it


----------



## redcard (11 May 2013)

Can anyone imagine this guy out there on his Triban? 

An embarrassment to all of cycling no doubt.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

There is no need to write in English, if you have the skill to write in Idiot! Bang that on your CV!


----------



## DRHysted (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> Just try one full sentence, with proper spelling / punctuation / grammar, just to show us you can do it


 
Me or him?


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

DRHysted said:


> Me or him?




Him, of course


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

DRHysted said:


> well we were trying to help you, but that appears to have been a mistake.


help me u p***ks who so called helping me are taking the p**s out of me from there little shield they call a computer would you be brave and take the p**s in my face erm no cause u wastemen are p***ys so what would recommend you do is jog on seriously u lot act so pedantic on a cycling forum which is f**king informal hence punctuation or no punctuation spelling right or wrong the point has still gotten across


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> Him, of course


Or "her"...


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> help me u p***ks who so called helping me are taking the p**s out of me from there little shield they call a computer *would you be brave and take the p**s in my face* erm no cause u wastemen are p***ys so what would recommend you do is jog on seriously u lot act so pedantic on a cycling forum which is f**king informal hence punctuation or no punctuation spelling right or wrong the point has still gotten across


 
Yes I would take the piss out of you to your face! Especially if you managed to actually speak out loud in text speak, I wouldn't be able to contain it! Not sure where the bravery aspect comes into this though, are you a big hard beef head that would get all aggressive and try to intimidate me?

Informal does not equal no punctuation, poor spelling and general idiocy!


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> help me u p***ks who so called helping me are taking the p**s out of me from there little shield they call a computer would you be brave and take the p**s in my face erm no cause u wastemen are p***ys so what would recommend you do is jog on seriously u lot act so pedantic on a cycling forum which is f**king informal hence punctuation or no punctuation spelling right or wrong the point has still gotten across


Do we report this?


----------



## potsy (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> help me u p***ks who so called helping me are taking the p**s out of me from there little shield they call a computer would you be brave and take the p**s in my face erm no cause u wastemen are p***ys so what would recommend you do is jog on seriously u lot act so pedantic on a cycling forum which is f**king informal hence punctuation or no punctuation spelling right or wrong the point has still gotten across


Good luck with getting any more help


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

redcard said:


> Can anyone imagine this guy out there on his Triban?
> 
> An embarrassment to all of cycling no doubt.


Embarrassment .... Well i ride faster than you so I must be the biggest embarrassment in cycling then.


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> p***ys


Can anyone help me out with this one?
Maybe a cryptic clue...


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Embarrassment .... Well i ride faster than you so I must be the biggest embarrassment in cycling then.


 
How fast can you cover 10 miles or 25 miles?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 May 2013)

http://bit.ly/16pKt1s


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> Can anyone help me out with this one?
> Maybe a cryptic clue...


Ah, got it - it was mis-spelt


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> Can anyone help me out with this one?
> Maybe a cryptic clue...


Meow


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> There is no need to write in English, if you have the skill to write in Idiot! Bang that on your CV!


idiot clearly u understand what im saying but u can understand words without CAPS.,?!";:' ect its not rocket science at this is a cycling forum so grow up u can read it


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> Can anyone help me out with this one?
> Maybe a cryptic clue...


 
He rides a triple!


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> Him, of course


Shut up! A short sentence but it still works.


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)




----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Shut up*!* A short sentence but it still works.


 
We're getting there.


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Shut up! A short sentence but it still works.


Well done!


----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Yes I would take the **** out of you to your face! Especially if you managed to actually speak out loud in text speak, I wouldn't be able to contain it! Not sure where the bravery aspect comes into this though, are you a big hard beef head that would get all aggressive and try to intimidate me?
> 
> Informal does not equal no punctuation, poor spelling and general idiocy!


but it does equal to not being pedantic about this s**t honestly this is a f**king cycling get a grip seriously


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)




----------



## coffeejo (11 May 2013)




----------



## Portableaj (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> We're getting there.


no


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 May 2013)

coffeejo said:


>


Scooch over a bit Jo


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2013)

Pretty much any forum, on any subject, will give you the same reaction, if not worse, if you insist on ignoring reasonable standards of language despite being asked to write properly. On plenty of fora you'd have got a ban by now.


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

StuAff said:


> fora


Nice


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 May 2013)

Casualty is on soon.


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> Nice


Interchangeable with forums, but we don't need to lapse into Newspeak, do we?


----------



## 400bhp (11 May 2013)

The thread title directly below this is quite apt.


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Casualty is on soon.


We might see a couple of forum members in it if this carries on


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> The thread title directly below this is quite apt.


Very apt.


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Ok basically i have just taken my triban 3 into servicing a few hours ago and i have been told that because of the way I gears set up it creates stress on the chain and eventually cause either the chain snapping or stress on the rear derailleur and recently i have had thought of changing from triple crankset to compact however that would involve me getting new shifters I'm saying shifters because I'm in need of new shifters,a new chain and obviously a the crankset what do you lot think ? or do you think i should buy a new groupset?


For future questions, maybe try asking Jeeves...
http://uk.ask.com/?l=sem&qsrc=2089&...uk_gsb&kwid=+ask +jeeves&cid=17292343360&site=


----------



## gam001 (11 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> For future questions, maybe try asking Jeeves...
> http://uk.ask.com/?l=sem&qsrc=2089&o=1536&kw=ask jeeves&askid=d08e7116-9260-4853-b340-90b0b3b008d8-0-uk_gsb&kwid=+ask +jeeves&cid=17292343360&site=


Funnily enough, I just copied and pasted your question into Jeeves for a laugh, and it came back with this 

Search Suggestions:

Make sure all words are spelled correctly


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 May 2013)

I like this Portaloo guy he's funny and he asks good questions and his first question has kept us all going for eight pages and he criticises us for being online and not out riding but he has more posts on this thread than any of us and he is trolling but he is trolling in a funny way because he sounds as if he's really cross but nobody who actually used language that way would take themselves that seriously which tends to suggest he is a hypertroll or a megatroll or a trollking and not a common or garden troll and I have to say I respect that because he's taken us all for a ride and is giggling at his keyboard even as I write this and I'm sure he knows how to punctuate and spell and produce written work of quality he just chooses not to to wind us up and it's worked a treat and now it's infected the way we all write on these pages I mean look at me not a semi-colon in sight and I'm no longer leaving acres of empty lines between my endless lists of unfunny puns and pointless comments and stuff and it's all because of Portaloo and anyway I've commuted in London on a Fixie and it works fine and you can even get up Archway Hill on 69" gearing if you have a sense of humour which Portaloo certainly has and when I type like this it's like talking without pausing to breathe so I get out of breath which is dangerous at my age and triples are for girls and all Portaloo has to do is learn how to ride without crossing his chain and even a trained chimp can do that so he'll be able to pick it up and anyway the correct plural of p***y is p***ies not p***ys but I think we all knew what you meant we were just joshing with you and when I was little and used that word my feminist elder sister said how dare you use a part of my body as a term of abuse you p**ck and we both laughed but I think I laughed more than her because she saw it as a very political thing and she took bolt cutters to Greenham Common and cut the wire and a US Marine said you can't come in here ma'am and she said no I cut the wire for you to get out which is quite funny but that was years ago what were we talking about?


----------



## mcshroom (11 May 2013)

What you miss though, portableaj, is that you are asking for help. If you want help with a problem then you need to communicate well enough for those who are trying to help you to understand what the problem is. I've tried, and given you a pretty full answer as to how you could use alternative gearing combinations and how, IMHO it is not worth changing your equipment.

I have had to guess some of your issues though as your original posts were unclear, at least in part because of the fact that you presented it as a stream of conciousness. If I and others are not clear exactly what your problem is, then it will take longer to get help (assuming people don't just decide not to bother at all), and the help you do get might not be as good as you would have done otherwise. Whether you think it is worth punctuating your posts is up to you; but if you want others to help you then it is in you own interest to be as clear as possible.


----------



## mcshroom (11 May 2013)

Oh and I commute on a single speed - London is far flatter than Cumbria!


----------



## Rob3rt (12 May 2013)

Wow, given the new day, I feel rather silly for bothering with this one, lol! If I hadn't been T-total for several years, I would have assumed my posts to have been the result of being drunk! I guess being knackered has a similar effect to booze on me!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> and triples are for girls


----------



## Kookas (12 May 2013)

Portableaj said:


> help me u p***ks who so called helping me are taking the p**s out of me from there little shield they call a computer would you be brave and take the p**s in my face erm no cause u wastemen are p***ys so what would recommend you do is jog on seriously u lot act so pedantic on a cycling forum which is f**king informal hence punctuation or no punctuation spelling right or wrong the point has still gotten across


 
WASTEMAN BRUV wat u sayin ye


----------

